# My new therapist creeps me out.



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I had a session with a new therapist that I was referred to by my pdoc, after I asked him if he could refer me to one that is experienced with social anxiety. Anyway when she talks to me, she leans in really close and talks very slow, almost like some creepy fortune teller would talk, and it makes me feel really uncomfortable. She would also ask me really strange questions, and I could just feel my face getting hot and I started to panic. I'm supposed to see her again in about 2 weeks but I really don't want to go.


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

What kind of questions, if I may ask?


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

wow she's a creep  i would find a new therapist rite away if i were u


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Midnight Laces said:


> What kind of questions, if I may ask?


They are kinda embarrassing to repeat, but they were often irrelevant to what we were talking about, and made no sense. I'm wondering whether or not she was doing this on purpose to stress me out?


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

Hmmmm. Maybe. There are some therapists who like to press buttons just to get a kick out of it.

At least the current therapists I have now does.


----------



## Michael127 (Dec 10, 2011)

Was she wearing a scarf on her head and leering into a crystal ball? If no, then you should be okay.

Don't see her again if you don't want to?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Andrew1980 said:


> she wants you


I had a feeling someone was gonna make this comment.


----------

